# Rabbit Hunting



## bigcountryut

I am planning on going after some rabbits this week but it has been several years since I have been on a rabbit hunt. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to try. I would love to find some cottontails but some jacks would be great too. 

I am taking my brother who has never been so if anybody would be kind enough to point me in the right direction we would really appreciate it. I am in the Layton area so I know I will probably have to drive a bit but I am willing to if there is a good spot. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## A-Weezy

What part of the state are you located?


----------



## Lonetree

The cottontails are probably at their peak, or just past it, in Northern Utah. Find some foothills with sagebrush cover and larger rocks here and there, you should do pretty good. Good stands of juniper with intermixed rock piles seem to be doing pretty good as well. I have been hunting them in the foothills of the wasatch, with a bow, pretty close to urban areas.


----------



## bigcountryut

I am in the Layton area. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 90redryder

If you go in the west desert steer clear of the vernon area, the rabbits are at the bottom of their cycle down there. Tooele seems to be fairly hot right now, I jumped 3 or 4 in only an hour but they ran early so I had to chase them for a while to get a shot. The spot I went was just a couple miles north of 5 mile pass. The problem with tooele is all the snakes. The spot I hunted was absolutely covered in little rattle snakes and they were being aggressive too. I was forced to shoot a couple of them, I must have been in close proximity to their den or something. I can also tell you that if you go down near delta the rabbits are supposed to be real thick down there. I personally havent tried my luck down there, but everyone I talk to recommends going down there.


----------



## flint

Rattlesnakes in December? I don't think so.


----------



## Doc

People I've talked to from Delta aren't talking about rabbits being thick but pretty sparse. That was my experience down there too a few weeks ago.


----------



## 400BULL

It's been a while, but the last time I hunted elk on Cedar Mountain (South of Price) the little buggers were all over the place. I have been meaning to go back sometime with the kids but have not found the time to get back out there.

400bull


----------



## Chaser

90redrider said:


> If you go in the west desert steer clear of the vernon area, the rabbits are at the bottom of their cycle down there. Tooele seems to be fairly hot right now, I jumped 3 or 4 in only an hour but they ran early so I had to chase them for a while to get a shot. The spot I went was just a couple miles north of 5 mile pass. The problem with tooele is all the snakes. The spot I hunted was absolutely covered in little rattle snakes and they were being aggressive too. I was forced to shoot a couple of them, I must have been in close proximity to their den or something. I can also tell you that if you go down near delta the rabbits are supposed to be real thick down there. I personally havent tried my luck down there, but everyone I talk to recommends going down there.


Did these snakes hiss at you?


----------



## 90redryder

Chaser said:


> 90redrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go in the west desert steer clear of the vernon area, the rabbits are at the bottom of their cycle down there. Tooele seems to be fairly hot right now, I jumped 3 or 4 in only an hour but they ran early so I had to chase them for a while to get a shot. The spot I went was just a couple miles north of 5 mile pass. The problem with tooele is all the snakes. The spot I hunted was absolutely covered in little rattle snakes and they were being aggressive too. I was forced to shoot a couple of them, I must have been in close proximity to their den or something. I can also tell you that if you go down near delta the rabbits are supposed to be real thick down there. I personally havent tried my luck down there, but everyone I talk to recommends going down there.
> 
> 
> 
> Did these snakes hiss at you?
Click to expand...

Cant tell if you are mocking me or where you are going with this, but only one of them hissed and it looked like a gopher snake, the others coiled up.


----------



## Chaser

I asked because I saw lots of Blow snakes out in Tooele county back in October when it was warmer. They will hiss, or "blow" at you when they get aggravated. I was thinking perhaps you mistook them for rattlers, which aren't as common. Blow snakes come off as aggressive, but are more or less harmless.


----------



## bjoergenachten

It's not exactly close, but I had real good success with the jacks in Manila last summer


----------

